# White Birch Spring Drive - SLGA009



## Goyo924 (Jul 4, 2018)

I heard rumors of the White Birch coming out this year with the new 5 day Spring Drive movement but thought there was no way it would happen. The GS Europe Instagram account put out this teaser earlier. I think an official announcement is due in the next month.

Was the 9SA5 Hi-Beat not popular enough or too difficult to produce? I’m sort of surprised that GS would offer this in both new movements unless the dial is somewhat different.


----------



## poofoot (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh man no way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

The dial and markers and hands certainly look identical to the Birch. Since they launched the Suwa, they have everything in place to make a Spring Drive Birch. But I agree, it would be a somewhat rare move to make an identical Spring Drive version of the same watch. They often have Spring Drive and Hi-Beat counterparts of the same model, but there’s usually some different in the dial or material. 

In the past, announcements have followed the European teasers pretty quickly. Wouldn’t be surprised (and hope for) an announcement as soon as this week! I would absolutely love a Spring Drive Birch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

That is not the same texture as white birch


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

If they do this, then a Suwa dial with the current WB movement would also be likely, right? That's probably my most desired Grand Seiko watch at the moment.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Introducing: The Grand Seiko SLGA009 "White Birch" Spring Drive Caliber 9RA2


A 2021 favorite makes its return, with a movement frosted for the winter.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Well that was quick


----------



## Rain_City (Jul 15, 2021)

It looks less textured in the press photos. I wonder if the color is closer to the Snowflake?


----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

If the dials are at least similar if not identical, I may actually prefer this Spring Drive version assuming there are no issues with it. I own the Hi-Beat version and it is now undergoing servicing in Japan as it was too fast by over 12 spd. I am hoping the accuracy of my watch will fixed or I may regretfully consider selling it if it can fetch a suitable price and switch to this Spring Drive version if it looks just like its Hi-Beat counterpart.


----------



## poofoot (Apr 18, 2017)

It’s the exact same dial and case as the birch just with an SD movement is that right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Dan GSR said:


> That is not the same texture as white birch
> 
> View attachment 16356766


Hehe. I just realized you posted a close up of the high-beat, not SD.


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

Totally looks less silver-****** and with lighter grooves than the SLGH005. That plus 9RA2 now solves all three of my gripes about the original White Birch. Be still, my wallet!

GS9 press photo of SLGA009:









EDIT:

Just realized this is a perfect match to the leak of render we had a few months ago. Look at the grooves converging or diverging around a given index. They scrapped the green and decided to make it white instead, and called it a variation on the White Birch.

Leaked render of SLGA011:


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

Pre-orders are up!


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Brey17 said:


> Hehe. I just realized you posted a close up of the high-beat, not SD.


Exactly the pattern is different


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Spring Drive 5 Days "White Birch" SLGA009 | GS9 Club | Grand Seiko


Click here to learn more about Grand Seiko's newest Spring Drive timepiece, reference SLGA009 "White Birch" powered by caliber 9RA2.




grandseikogs9club.com


----------



## Rain_City (Jul 15, 2021)

Dan GSR said:


> Exactly the pattern is different


What will be interesting is if the color is different. I like the silver on the Birch only because the groves are so deep that I get a dark contrast in the crevices. If the 009 is the same color with more subtle groves I think the silver will be too overwhelming. I would prefer more matte white in either case, but we'll see


----------



## Goyo924 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rain_City said:


> What will be interesting is if the color is different. I like the silver on the Birch only because the groves are so deep that I get a dark contrast in the crevices. If the 009 is the same color with more subtle groves I think the silver will be too overwhelming. I would prefer more mate white in either case, but we'll see


I think you nailed it here. The grooves on the SLGH005 are much deeper and create more contrast on the silver dial. These side by side pictures make the SLGH005 seem much whiter than it really is. This makes me think the SLGA009 will actually be much more silver than these release photos make it seem.

In fact, looking at the teaser in the OP you can tell it’s definitely a silver dial and not pure white like the snowflake.


----------



## poofoot (Apr 18, 2017)

Goyo924 said:


> I think you nailed it here. The grooves on the SLGH005 are much deeper and create more contrast on the silver dial. These side by side pictures make the SLGH005 seem much whiter than it really is. This makes me think the SLGA009 will actually be much more silver than these release photos make it seem.
> 
> In fact, looking at the teaser in the OP you can tell it’s definitely a silver dial and not pure white like the snowflake.


Makes sense. Even in some of the press photos it looks silvery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

The green makes more sense. Looks like grass


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

Chrono Brewer said:


> Totally looks less silver-****** and with lighter grooves than the SLGH005. That plus 9RA2 now solves all three of my gripes about the original White Birch. Be still, my wallet!
> 
> GS9 press photo of SLGA009:
> View attachment 16356904
> ...


Hope they didn't ditch the green. That model looks awesome!


----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Oh boy. If this is as stunning as I hope it is, it's on the list.


----------



## tyyreaun (Mar 23, 2021)

Introducing: The Grand Seiko SLGA009 "White Birch" Spring Drive Caliber 9RA2


A 2021 favorite makes its return, with a movement frosted for the winter.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

its cool


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the design, but find the release a bit boring. Are they releasing the White Birch 9F Quartz next, then? I understand people like options, but come on...


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

It's funny, white birch twice🧐😬
I guess the WB (SLGA009) is missing the little line on the dial next to the date.
Maybe better photos will show whether there are big differences in the dials and whether the dial of the "WB2" is no longer silver shining.
That should please many people.
Another nice option. 
Still not for me, because one WB with HiBeat and one SD in Evolution 9 style are sufficient for me.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m looking forward to seeing where else the 9SA5 goes now that I’ve (1) gotten myself a 9RA2 in the SLGA007 and (2) banished the SLGH005 from my “want” list. Would love to see some more of these thinner series 9 steel cases with even more adventurous dials, and maybe even a little titanium!


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

Here a GS video from both watches:





If you trust what monochrome watches writes that the SLGA009 should now cost 9,500€, then the SLGA007 would be a bargain at 9,100€.









Introducing - Grand Seiko Evolution 9 White Birch Spring Drive SLGA009


The star watch of 2021 for GS comes back with Spring Drive. Meet the new Grand Seiko Evolution 9 White Birch Spring Drive SLGA009.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

Loevhagen said:


> I like the design, but find the release a bit boring. Are they releasing the White Birch 9F Quartz next, then? I understand people like options, but come on...


I could actually get behind a 9F Quartz with a nature dial rather than odd geometry.



GSNewbie said:


> It's funny, white birch twice🧐😬
> I guess the WB (SLGA009) is missing the little line on the dial next to the date.


What's really funny is having one each from the Shinshu and Shizukuishi studios. That quirk about the date window size, line nearby, and I believe also the capped second hand are specific to each studio. Along with Shinshu making Spring Drive and HAQ while Shizukuishi makes mechanical movements.


----------



## rro (Dec 31, 2020)

Give me a 9RA2 Snowflake and take my money!


----------



## deuxani (Oct 9, 2014)

Chrono Brewer said:


> Just realized this is a perfect match to the leak of render we had a few months ago. Look at the grooves converging or diverging around a given index. They scrapped the green and decided to make it white instead, and called it a variation on the White Birch.
> 
> Leaked render of SLGA011:
> 
> View attachment 16356919


Great find! I don’t think they scrapped it. Different higher model number, so it might still be coming. Fingers crossed! Although I would have liked a lighter green instead of this very dark green. Something more like the SBGW277:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another beautiful GS and something to tug at my purse strings.


----------



## tuberube (Dec 25, 2020)

Since both white birch are not limited, and they have put it on both calibers, perhaps white birch = the white dial version of these watches. At least for now.


----------



## Wilfried84 (May 19, 2020)

Here's Grand Seiko's description of the watch, with the usual purple prose about the inspiration and symbolism. Like 9 means "the ultimate."

Personally, the boldness of the Hi-Beat White Birch dial is a plus. And I'm drawn to the new movement. A new escapement doesn't come along every day, or every decade. And I already have a Spring Drive. This Spring Drive is an upgrade, but none fundamentally different. The downside to both is the size, and the price. It wears too big on me, and the price of both is just on the edge of my comfort zone.








Spring Drive 5 Days "White Birch" SLGA009 | GS9 Club | Grand Seiko


Click here to learn more about Grand Seiko's newest Spring Drive timepiece, reference SLGA009 "White Birch" powered by caliber 9RA2.




grandseikogs9club.com


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

Wilfried84 said:


> Here's Grand Seiko's description of the watch, with the usual purple prose about the inspiration and symbolism. Like 9 means "the ultimate."
> 
> Personally, the boldness of the Hi-Beat White Birch dial is a plus. And I'm drawn to the new movement. A new escapement doesn't come along every day, or every decade. And I already have a Spring Drive. This Spring Drive is an upgrade, but none fundamentally different. The downside to both is the size, and the price. It wears too big on me, and the price of both is just on the edge of my comfort zone.
> 
> ...


I agree about the degree of innovation and beauty of finish in the 9SA5 movement - a real stunner with a very unique escapement. But as a recent owner of the 9RA2 in the SLGA007, I have to say that it is also a huge update over its predecessors. In the month that I've owned it, it hasn't lost even half a second of time (far less than the +/- 10s advertised), and the finish is far better than the miles of ugly Tokyo striping, thick profile, and opaque rotors of the 9R65 with its dial-side power reserve. It could use a little more openness on the glide wheel and associated gear train, but the skeletonized rotor with beautiful angleage, bead blasted finish, and backside power reserve are perfect examples of GS actually listening to their customers. To me both of these movements render any of their thicker predecessors obsolete, and I won't be buying anything that doesn't feature one of these two movements going forward. In fact, I think I may sell one or two of my prior GS'es - they all feel too thick now.


----------



## Wilfried84 (May 19, 2020)

chatman said:


> I agree about the degree of innovation and beauty of finish in the 9SA5 movement - a real stunner with a very unique escapement. But as a recent owner of the 9RA2 in the SLGA007, I have to say that it is also a huge update over its predecessors. In the month that I've owned it, it hasn't lost even half a second of time (far less than the +/- 10s advertised), and the finish is far better than the miles of ugly Tokyo striping, thick profile, and opaque rotors of the 9R65 with its dial-side power reserve. It could use a little more openness on the glide wheel and associated gear train, but the skeletonized rotor with beautiful angleage, bead blasted finish, and backside power reserve are perfect examples of GS actually listening to their customers. To me both of these movements render any of their thicker predecessors obsolete, and I won't be buying anything that doesn't feature one of these two movements going forward. In fact, I think I may sell one or two of my prior GS'es - they all feel too thick now.


I wouldn't mind getting the new Spring Drive, but I would rather have a Hi-Beat first, to mix things up. The new escapement would just be icing on the cake. My Spring Drive gained less than six seconds between March and November. It's gained 3+ seconds since November; I'm not sure why it's running a little faster. The power reserve on the back is cool, but I don't mind the one on the front.


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Seriously need to reconsider my top 5 list. This is a stunning piece and literally everything I'm looking for in terms of specs... Fantastic looking watch.

[Edit: Almost everything... where's my toolless micro-adjust!?! Then it would be perfect.]


----------



## Galaxyexpress (Mar 3, 2021)

I find it quite strange that they come up with this version less than a year after the release of the original, do you guys think there is a possibility they might discontinue the SLGH005 due the reported accuracy issues with the movement? 

also from the initial pics it seems whiter, and less aluminum like. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

No, I assume that the SLGH005 aka WB will continue to be sold.
Hopefully, Japan will have done its homework and implemented what is technically possible with the movement from theory into practice. 
New year, new luck😬


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Galaxyexpress said:


> I find it quite strange that they come up with this version less than a year after the release of the original, do you guys think there is a possibility they might discontinue the SLGH005 due the reported accuracy issues with the movement?
> 
> also from the initial pics it seems whiter, and less aluminum like. I guess we will have to wait and see.


No way the SLGH005 will get discontinued so soon. Reported issues tend to stick out more and look bigger than they are in reality when you're on watch forums. I'm sure GS would rather fix defective movements as they're reported and maybe make silent fixes on the production line than pull the watch.

This release is more like GS trying to piggy back on the attention that the SLGH005 received.


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

I think I'd prefer a little more color contrast on the dial of the SLGA009, but I'll probably pre-order this anyway. WB wait lists are already over a year long where I am.


----------



## mr gadget (Jan 29, 2018)

super_purple said:


> I think I'd prefer a little more color contrast on the dial of the SLGA009, but I'll probably pre-order this anyway. WB wait lists are already over a year long where I am.


That is ridiculous. Where are you based?


----------



## Goyo924 (Jul 4, 2018)

mr gadget said:


> That is ridiculous. Where are you based?


I don’t think it’s that ridiculous. I spoke to almost 10 dealers across the US in November trying to source the WB for a friend and all but one of them had a waiting list for at least a few months out. I asked my local AD to get me one in July of last year and they were never able to come through. It seems the majority of stock goes to the Grand Seiko boutiques.


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

mr gadget said:


> That is ridiculous. Where are you based?


If you trust the flag, he/she should be from Hong Kong😉
I can not confirm this by the way.
I could buy one every day if I wanted😬😎


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

Goyo924 said:


> I don’t think it’s that ridiculous. I spoke to almost 10 dealers across the US in November trying to source the WB for a friend and all but one of them had a waiting list for at least a few months out.It seems the majority of stock goes to the Grand Seiko boutiques.


That the watches should go to the boutiques has also been claimed for the SLGA007.
At least in Germany, I can say that the boutiques were rather left behind.
To my knowledge, about 20 watches have come to Germany (as of the end of December 2021).
It could also be intentional in order to first of all increase the demand via the dealers in order to then make it easier to sell undiscounted via the boutiques...


----------



## Goyo924 (Jul 4, 2018)

GSNewbie said:


> It could also be intentional in order to first of all increase the demand via the dealers in order to then make it easier to sell undiscounted via the boutiques...


I could absolutely see that being the case.


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

GSNewbie said:


> If you trust the flag, he/she should be from Hong Kong😉
> I can not confirm this by the way.
> I could buy one every day if I wanted😬😎


That's right, I'm in HK. Both dealers and boutiques say I can get on the wait-list but to expect delivery in mid 2023.


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

If you like and cannot wait, you can buy it (SLGH005) for example from the GS Boutique in Germany, Frankfurt am Main.😉


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

super_purple said:


> That's right, I'm in HK. Both dealers and boutiques say I can get on the wait-list but to expect delivery in mid 2023.


I see sellers with the white birch in stock on Chrono24, with two listings from sellers in HK, and also selling below MSRP. Theres gotta be somewhere you can find them in stock.


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

Back to the SLGA009 - I hear that it will arrive in February. Can´t wait to see it live and compare with my WB, SLGA007😎


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

Looking at this again in comparison with the WB, does anyone else feel the minute hand is way to skinny?


----------



## MattFra22 (Aug 12, 2019)

GSNewbie said:


> Back to the SLGA009 - I hear that it will arrive in February. Can´t wait to see it live and compare with my WB, SLGA007😎


Same here. Also very interested in seeing (in person) if the SLGA009 dial less in-your-face than the OG White Burch.


----------



## mr gadget (Jan 29, 2018)

I cannot wait either. In the UK, they arrive in Feb as well.


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

super_purple said:


> Looking at this again in comparison with the WB, does anyone else feel the minute hand is way to skinny?


Same specs on the hands though that side-by-side photo has slight variation in light angles between the two pieces. My SLGA007 has those Series 9 case/hands as well but sometimes one polished side of a hand seems to disappear compared to the other, then tilt and it's visible again.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the slightly larger crown on the SD-version, but everything else; the Hi-Beat version and original for me.

The articulated texture on the dial
The Hi-Beat movement
The slimmer chapter ring on the original...eventhough the SD version is said to be measured 0,1mm thinner
And...the SLGH005 (WB) is indeed the original...


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

Chrono Brewer said:


> Same specs on the hands though that side-by-side photo has slight variation in light angles between the two pieces. My SLGA007 has those Series 9 case/hands as well but sometimes one polished side of a hand seems to disappear compared to the other, then tilt and it's visible again.
> 
> View attachment 16365566


Ah, you are right. The lighting is playing tricks here. I do like the hand proportions on my SLGA007 too.


----------



## rcordeau (12 mo ago)

They just bumped the price up $500 to match the price of the hi-beat.


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

I contacted ad about a week ago and asked the spring drive watch. Salesperson told me, that the watch is available maybe february or march. Because all the hype, I thought that no chance, I never hear them again. Today a nice lady called me and said, that we have the birch watch available for You. I guess, she was also a little bit surpriced, since they got the watch so fast.


----------



## rcordeau (12 mo ago)

That is surprising considering it was supposed to be Feb 15 availability.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Mak999 said:


> I contacted ad about a week ago and asked the spring drive watch. Salesperson told me, that the watch is available maybe february or march. Because all the hype, I thought that no chance, I never hear them again. Today a nice lady called me and said, that we have the birch watch available for You. I guess, she was also a little bit surpriced, since they got the watch so fast.


is she sure its the spring drive version?


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

NightScar said:


> is she sure its the spring drive version?


 I trust her expertise.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

What constitutes a "nice lady"?
Are we de facto talking about the SD or HB version of the _bright piece of wood_?



Mak999 said:


> Today a nice lady called me and said, that we have the birch watch available


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

Today I had a chance to visit my ad. I tried both, older HB and newer SD version. I chose this one:


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Mak999 said:


> Today I had a chance to visit my ad. I tried both, older HB and newer SD version. I chose this one:
> 
> View attachment 16397617


That’s pretty sweet. They did a great job toning down the texture a bit on this compared to the White Birch HB.


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> That’s pretty sweet. They did a great job toning down the texture a bit on this compared to the White Birch HB.


I agree. The dial color is also different. SD dial is white and HB silver. HB version dial reminds somehow Iittala Ultima Thule glass, which is a very traditional Finnish design classic.


----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

That is really nice looking. Great buy!


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

How nicely the dial changes depending the lightning.


----------



## Johnnyspa (Jun 5, 2021)

I really like this watch. The dial and watch finishing is fantastic. And the Sprind Drive really makes it for me.
It is difficult to decide between the SD and the HB, but in this ocasion I like the SD


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

I saw both the new sd white birch and the hi-beat side by side today. As previously reported the sd version is a shade whiter and a bit more muted. The texture is not as aggressive. I thought I would prefer the sd, but I actually think I like the hi-beat better. Hard to explain why exactly. Have to view them in daylight to conclude.


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

Just picked up my SLGA009 and it’s awesome. The dial looks even better in person (typical for a GS). I’m a previous SLGH005 owner and I think I think they improved upon it in many ways with this one. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locutusaborg (Aug 6, 2019)

JumpJ37 said:


> Just picked up my SLGA009 and it’s awesome. The dial looks even better in person (typical for a GS). I’m a previous SLGH005 owner and I think I think they improved upon it in many ways with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why’d you sell the slgh005 and than get this one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I think the dial on the SLGA009 is less grainy, smoother. I own the SLGH005 and I think the SLGA009 looks better, although I still prefer the HB movement.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

I like the SLGA009 FAR better than the SLGH005. I would've bought one today if I didn't just purchase a 9RA2 piece (SLGA007). So now I am on the lookout for the perfect (for me) 9SA5 piece (and it's not the SLGH005 or SLGH009...)


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

Locutusaborg said:


> Why’d you sell the slgh005 and than get this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer the dial to the SLGH005 because it’s white rather than the silver of the SLGH005. I was worried that I wouldn’t like the texture as much, though, but luckily it pops very nicely in person. I also prefer the accuracy and smooth seconds hand of the Spring Drive. The 005 was an amazing piece and one of my favorite watches ever and this new 009 elevates that even further for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch (Dec 1, 2018)

Mak999 said:


> How nicely the dial changes depending the lightning.
> 
> View attachment 16401819


Wow great shot


----------



## avstars (Jan 6, 2022)

I kinda like how the SLGH005 and SLGA009 is a little bit different. I think they are both winners. Pick the one that speaks to you.


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Mak999 said:


> Today I had a chance to visit my ad. I tried both, older HB and newer SD version. I chose this one:
> 
> View attachment 16397617


Very nice. Just curious, what was the deciding factors for why you chose the spring drive over the high beat?


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

Tolmia said:


> Very nice. Just curious, what was the deciding factors for why you chose the spring drive over the high beat?


I don’t have any specific explanation. I like both watches design, which has been drawn from the nature. Spring drive dial is more timeless and discreet. I think, that was the main reason.


----------



## avstars (Jan 6, 2022)

JumpJ37 said:


> Just picked up my SLGA009 and it’s awesome. The dial looks even better in person (typical for a GS). I’m a previous SLGH005 owner and I think I think they improved upon it in many ways with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what's your wrist size? And did the lug width feel too wide for you? I've never worn anything more than 20mm lug width for a strap. It's the only thing that holds me back from calling it a perfect watch for me.


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

avstars said:


> Hey what's your wrist size? And did the lug width feel too wide for you? I've never worn anything more than 20mm lug width for a strap. It's the only thing that holds me back from calling it a perfect watch for me.


My wrist is 7.25”. I could recommend this watch for down to 6.25” because I have a friend with that wrist size that wears a similar model. I typically haven’t worn watches bigger than 20mm either. But the 22mm is no problem and actually provides extra balance and stability for the watch. It’s very comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avstars (Jan 6, 2022)

JumpJ37 said:


> My wrist is 7.25”. I could recommend this watch for down to 6.25” because I have a friend with that wrist size that wears a similar model. I typically haven’t worn watches bigger than 20mm either. But the 22mm is no problem and actually provides extra balance and stability for the watch. It’s very comfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks! Yeah I'm 6.25 wrist size. The height and lug to lug looks doable for me, just the 22mm width that looks bothersome. Hope to try it at an AD sometime.


----------



## SnailMailTime (11 mo ago)

Curious if anyone has a similar clasp issue as mine when the watch is secured on the wrist? I can see that the clasp slightly raised and there’s a gap that I don’t think was present on the SLGH005 High Beat:


----------



## SnailMailTime (11 mo ago)

The watch is otherwise fitted perfectly and is comfortable when worn


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I have the SLGA007. There is no gap where the clasp meets the link next to it as yours has. Everything is very flush and tight fitting.


----------



## SnailMailTime (11 mo ago)

John Price said:


> I have the SLGA007. There is no gap where the clasp meets the link next to it as yours has. Everything is very flush and tight fitting.


Hey John, thanks for the feedback. It's super helpful! That's what I though too. I went through a ton of videos on YouTube and I myself don't remember this happening on the SLGH005. I'll try to move a link around to move the clasp's position on my wrist and see if that changes anything. 

On the same topic since you're here John, you mind possibly checking if in a quiet room with the watch on your wrist, does rotating your wrist back and forth produce a squeaking sound? I hear squeaking on mine which I think might be due to how new it is possibly, but again don't remember this with the SLGH005. 

I just feel in general too that my bracelet itself has some potential QC issue. It feels like there's a lot of play in the links and it jangles. My AD told me they'll contact me when they have another SLGA009/007 or SLGH005 to compare this and then reach out to GS. 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Winzzz (Jan 30, 2021)

SnailMailTime said:


> Curious if anyone has a similar clasp issue as mine when the watch is secured on the wrist? I can see that the clasp slightly raised and there’s a gap that I don’t think was present on the SLGH005 High Beat:


That doesnt look right.mine is like this.although mine is a highbeat but i assume its the same bracelet


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

SnailMailTime said:


> Hey John, thanks for the feedback. It's super helpful! That's what I though too. I went through a ton of videos on YouTube and I myself don't remember this happening on the SLGH005. I'll try to move a link around to move the clasp's position on my wrist and see if that changes anything.
> 
> On the same topic since you're here John, you mind possibly checking if in a quiet room with the watch on your wrist, does rotating your wrist back and forth produce a squeaking sound? I hear squeaking on mine which I think might be due to how new it is possibly, but again don't remember this with the SLGH005.
> 
> ...


Hi, no squeaks or rattles. That's very strange you get those. Definitely seems like something's not right.



Winzzz said:


> That doesnt look right.mine is like this.although mine is a highbeat but i assume its the same bracelet
> View attachment 16440400


This is how mine looks too.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

rro said:


> Give me a 9RA2 Snowflake and take my money!


The SLGA009 _is_ the 9RA2 "snowflake" IMO. I saw it at the boutique and it is superior to the SBGA211 in every way - when you put the SBGA211 next to it (as I did), the old snowflake looks a little silly to my eyes. The SLGA009 conveys the winter theme far better than the SBGA211 without going over-the-top like the SLGH005. It's also thinner, has a better bracelet, and based on my experience with the 9RA2 in my SLGA007 and the 9R65 I my various pieces (SBGA413, SBGA433), it's also a lot more accurate.


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone have pictures of the SLGA009/SLGH005 next to SBGA011/SBGA211? Would be very interested in seeking them side by side from different angles.


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

I’ve got the same exact gap on my clasp. I also owned the SLGH005 and it wasn’t present on that model. Any idea what is causing this? Or how to fix it?



SnailMailTime said:


> Curious if anyone has a similar clasp issue as mine when the watch is secured on the wrist? I can see that the clasp slightly raised and there’s a gap that I don’t think was present on the SLGH005 High Beat:
> 
> View attachment 16440069
> 
> ...


----------

